# So, how's the weather?



## Jess A (Dec 20, 2011)

When one makes small talk, they might mention the weather. In my case, it isn't small talk, but an avid interest - I've chased storms in the US Midwest and I've flown into the tail-end of a typhoon going into Hong Kong - whilst grinning like a kid with candy.

How's the weather treating you where you are? Blizzards, heatwaves, cyclones or mild and sunny? What will your Christmas be like?

It is heating up here in Australia. Aussies enjoy BBQs, the beach and plenty of cold beer in this sunny season. Quite the contrast to my friends in Iowa and Canada.


----------



## Reaver (Dec 20, 2011)

Well, for your friend here in Washington state, it's going to be cold and rainy (although here they call it liquid sunshine). I wish I were below the equator right now.


----------



## Amanita (Dec 20, 2011)

Well, today there's been snow but it's raining again now and probably will continue doing this for the rest of the week. 
Not the nicest weather, but Christmas in summer would feel really weird to me. If I had grown up with it, it probably wouldn't be this way but here Christmas is strongly connected with snow. (Even though in most years there isn't any. )


----------



## Telcontar (Dec 20, 2011)

I've got a meteorologist friend who loves doing the storm chasing thing, as well. Not my thing, I'm afraid. While I do love a good, heavy thunderstorm, I prefer to watch it from the comfort of a sheltered porch with a glass of whiskey in hand. 

Sadly, Christmas in southeastern Michigan looks like it'll be above freezing and clear. Nice enough weather, but we've had a good string of White Christmases in the last few years and I'm a traditionalist when it comes to that. I want my snow!


----------



## Reaver (Dec 20, 2011)

Telcontar said:


> I've got a meteorologist friend who loves doing the storm chasing thing, as well. Not my thing, I'm afraid. While I do love a good, heavy thunderstorm, I prefer to watch it from the comfort of a sheltered porch with a glass of whiskey in hand.
> 
> Sadly, Christmas in southeastern Michigan looks like it'll be above freezing and clear. Nice enough weather, but we've had a good string of White Christmases in the last few years and I'm a traditionalist when it comes to that. I want my snow!



I love Michigan! My Aunt Sylvia & Uncle Sonny live in Livonia.  Uncle Sonny worked for Chrysler for 40 years.


----------



## myrddin173 (Dec 20, 2011)

Well it hasn't snowed yet this winter, well almost winter - it starts tomorrow, unless of course you count that freak blizzard in october...

If I lived in the Southern Hemisphere I think I would be annoyed that it was warm during Christmas.


----------



## Jess A (Dec 20, 2011)

It's interesting how there are cultural differences here with something so simple - I have been on the culture thread lately  

Hope nobody is near Oklahoma or Texas (etc) - they had some epic blizzard warnings yesterday. 



myrddin173 said:


> Well it hasn't snowed yet this winter, well almost winter - it starts tomorrow, unless of course you count that freak blizzard in october...
> 
> If I lived in the Southern Hemisphere* I think I would be annoyed that it was warm during Christmas*.



Aussies are used to it; I suspect we would be more than a bit miffed if it was cold! Amanita summed it up. However, I do dream of a white Christmas sometimes and I will certainly have to go overseas to experience one or two in my lifetime. Interestingly, my friends in Iowa despise the snow - but then again, they cop it badly there sometimes, although it has been unseasonably warm there this winter so far.


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Dec 20, 2011)

myrddin173 said:


> Well it hasn't snowed yet this winter, well almost winter - it starts tomorrow, unless of course you count that freak blizzard in october...



26 hours and 29 minutes until the solstice!  (2011-12-22 05:30 UTC, to be precise.)



> If I lived in the Southern Hemisphere I think I would be annoyed that it was warm during Christmas.



If you'd grown up there, you'd be used to it. December 25 is only Christmas because Christianity was from the Northern Heimsphere. Personally, we celebrate the winter solstice, which just happens to fall near this strange holiday called "Christmas." ;-)


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Dec 21, 2011)

I will be traveling from DC to Michigan this year and I for one am praying that we have warm weather. Otherwise I'd have to cancel my trip!  

I refuse to drive through the mountains when there is snow and ice. 

Besides I hate being cold... I'd much rather be warm. Christmas time in Florida was always really nice. Not a snow flake in sight, and if you were a tad touched in the head you _could_ hit the beach still.


----------



## Jess A (Dec 21, 2011)

The Blue Lotus said:


> I will be traveling from DC to Michigan this year and I for one am praying that we have warm weather. Otherwise I'd have to cancel my trip!
> 
> I refuse to drive through the mountains when there is snow and ice.
> 
> Besides I hate being cold... I'd much rather be warm. Christmas time in Florida was always really nice. Not a snow flake in sight, and if you were a tad touched in the head you _could_ hit the beach still.



People still hit the beach here in winter - even though it's freezing. Not me. I'm not much for the beach culture or the sun and lack of an ozone layer.

I'd rather be cold though than warm! I find it easier to warm up than cool down, but I guess the grass is always greener elsewhere.


----------



## MorpheusZero (Dec 22, 2011)

Well its been overcast and rainy in southern Alabama. Speaking of beaches, I rode down to Gulf Shores, AL few days ago and attempted to put my feet in the water--obvious mistake. It's not really cold here though, I think it was in the 70's here today.


----------



## OblivionJones (Dec 27, 2011)

In Pittsburgh, PA, it's been a very rainy and unseasonably warm Christmas. It's been between forty and fifty degrees with the occasional chilly day in the thirties. It's usually a bit colder and gray with rain-slush everywhere. This year it's been so foggy that the christmas lights on my street are like patterns of will-o-the-wisps as you drive up the road, barley able to see anything. It will get colder, though, like it does every year.  It's not until January that we get hit with Nordic Winter.


----------



## Reaver (Dec 27, 2011)

OblivionJones said:


> In Pittsburgh, PA, it's been a very rainy and unseasonably warm Christmas. It's been between forty and fifty degrees with the occasional chilly day in the thirties. It's usually a bit colder and gray with rain-slush everywhere. This year it's been so foggy that the christmas lights on my street are like patterns of will-o-the-wisps as you drive up the road, barley able to see anything. It will get colder, though, like it does every year.  It's not until January that we get hit with Nordic Winter.



Hey I'm originally from Pittsburgh (Squirrel Hill/Shadyside)!! I miss the snow. I'm living/working in Seattle and it hardly ever snows out here. When it does, it's pretty hilarious watching people slide all over the place. I was in Iraq when they tore down Three Rivers Stadium...I was close to tears that day.  Anways...GO STEELERS!!!!


----------



## zizban (Dec 27, 2011)

Raining and in the 40's here as our brown winter continues.


----------



## Jess A (Dec 27, 2011)

Phew! It's been very hot here in Perth. It is going to be nearly 40C in the next two days - that is a little over 100F. Storms may form to the east of us this week as well. A little storm chasing may be on the list for my week!


----------



## Sparkie (Dec 29, 2011)

Little Storm Cloud said:


> Phew! It's been very hot here in Perth. It is going to be nearly 40C in the next two days - that is a little over 100F. Storms may form to the east of us this week as well. A little storm chasing may be on the list for my week!



Exactly how does one become a storm chaser, anyway?


----------



## Jess A (Dec 29, 2011)

Sparkie said:


> Exactly how does one become a storm chaser, anyway?



By chasing a thunderstorm. 

In all seriousness, it is a hobby for 99% of chasers. It certainly is for me. I do not get to do it very often, which is unfortunate. Life takes over.


----------

